# bokken for home protection



## Erik H (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey guys,

This may be a post that may equal the "beating of a dead horse" but here goes.  The area I live in is questionable and my family and I are always on constant guard and as soon as possible relocation will happen.  Anyway,  the other night I received a knock at my door at about 12 am and I see two teenagers standing outside.  One looked suspicious and the other not so much.  The first thing I grab is my white oak bokken that is nearby and I answer the door.  After all is said and done, I began thinking about what just happened in regards to my possible weapon of choice.  I am in need of opinions as to whether you would use a bokken as a means of self-defense for your home.  Let me first say that I do know the laws of this state regarding self-defense and that I do not own a gun due to my infant being into everything and I just don't like them.  The bokken is dense and sturdy so I do have faith in it's abilities to do the job and I know enough through training (NOT teaching) to control the situation if necessary.  So, once again I ask for serious comments and opinions please.

Thanks
Erik


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 5, 2006)

If you want to take the risk of allowing an intruder to close quarters with you, and if you're willing to accept the fact that he's going to have a good chance of hitting you, then at least you'll have a decent chance.  

No matter how good someone may be at melee combat, there's always a chance than an opponent can land a lucky blow, and if that blow comes from a knife, etc., then you're going to be in serious trouble, if not dead.  

The bottom line is this: regardless of the method that you choose for home defense, your goal is to stop the attacker by any means.  You don't strike to stun, you don't shoot to "just slow them down."  You stop them one way or the other, and if death occurs, then so be it.  If you do manage to stop them without killing them, then you halt.  

Do your best, since the lives of others, *especially the infant* is going to be dependant on your survival.


----------



## Erik H (Aug 5, 2006)

Absolutely. I agree with you.  Not to mention the fact that there were 2 of them and in today's world that's twice as much problem.  Thank God everything went ok.

Erik H


----------



## Fu_Bag (Aug 5, 2006)

Erik,

I feel your pain and I'm sorry to hear that your family is in such a situation.  From my experience, if you can keep them out of your home, and away from your family, for long enough for the police to arrive, the police have guns and are, hopefully, pretty good shots.  I'd say improve your home's ability to withstand a little abuse, figure out an emergency plan, and remember about the police thing.  Also, don't forget that a bokken is a pointed stick that can be used like a short staff.

Aside from that, good luck and god bless.

Fu Bag


----------



## Blindside (Aug 5, 2006)

Honestly, it sounds like you are setting yourself up for trouble, I would choose something more effective, and something that can be used in closer quarters.  Lets go back to your situation that started this post.  You have two people at your door at an unusual hour.  You answer the door, and as you do, one of the guys slams his shoulder into the door, it bounces back hits you, and this guy is immediately in your face, what are you planning to do with the bokken?  

Personally, if I didn't choose a firearm (and that would be HIGHLY unlikely), I would have a knife in hand.  In addition, I would not have answered the door, well I would, but I would be talking through the door rather than opening it.  I think you have hamstrung yourself by not going with a firearm, especially if something should happen while you are away, and your wife is home alone, odds say she doesn't know how to use a bokken effectively.  But it is your family, and your choice, good luck with it.

Lamont


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Aug 5, 2006)

Sounds good to me.  

People have been using a dull version of the bokken for years for personal and home protection....back in the day it was called the baseball bat.

I keep a yawara stick close by the bed, it is a weapon I am comfortable using and it is accessible.

I think you answering the door with a hardwood bokken both provided you a sense of security...which would be reflected in your behavior toward your guests....and also, your 12am visitors would see you with an unusual weapon and wonder of your capabilities, thus providing a psychological advantage.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 7, 2006)

Huh?

You need a gun for home defense....period.

O.K.; if your in a country where guns aren't permitable, then get one anyway or move. Something sharp like a large knife will work in the meantime.


----------

